# Emerson Training Karambit Review



## TallAdam85 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well I got the Emerson Karambit Trainer the other day. Review (pros) The Knife Is Great looks like the real deal. Has Wave On it. Nice Handel good grip. 

(Bad Side) I have big Fingers And Big Knucles The first time i Try it On I got my finger stuck in the hole. So Sadly I am going to send it back. Also Bad side It Runs for about 150.00 So It is pricy for trainer.


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 28, 2004)

Its a great trainer, bit I also have large fingers. I solved the issue by boring the hole out a little on my drill press with a sanding cylinder stone. In a few miniutes it fits great. Be careful . it gets Hot!! dip it in cold water prior to trying it on, its a bummer to get a red hot karambit stuck on your finger!


----------



## Seigi (Aug 29, 2004)

Great Review TallAdam, Thanks


----------

